# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Καμβίλιες για πατήθρες η για κατασκευή κλουβιών.

## οδυσσέας

πως να φτιάξετε πατήθρες η ξύλινα κλουβιά με πηχάκια στρογγυλά.

----------


## odysseus

> πως να φτιάξετε πατήθρες η ξύλινα κλουβιά με πηχάκια στρογγυλά.


Πολυ κατατοπιστικο βιντεο Κωστα, που προϋποθετει και τα καταλληλα εργαλεια/μερακι.



Μπορουμε ομως να χρησιμοποιησουμε και ετοιμα στρογγυλα πηχακια, που υπαρχουν στην αγορα σε διαφορες διαμετρους και μηκη.
Παραδειγμα τα εικονιζομενα στην σελιδα και τα οποια προσφατα αγορασα απο γνωστο καταστημα πανελλαδικης καλυψης.
Ειναι απο ξυλο μπαλσα (... οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει με μακετες θα το γνωριζουν).

http://www.graupner.de/en/products/2...tcategory.aspx

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν και φτηνοτερα ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλος ενας τροπος.

----------

